# .28 gauge pistol



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"This monstrous revolver known as the Raging Judge will have most people shaking in their boots. With a 6.5-inch barrel, high visibility optic fiber sight, a grip-reducing recoil and the ability to fire 28GA shotgun shells, this gun is definitely hardcore. So if you want to blast zombies away and shout all sorts of 80s action movie one-liners, the Raging Judge should help you do it. "



View attachment 11134


.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wouldn't this qualify as a short barreled shotgun and therefore be illegal in the US?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

gun is a piece of crap.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Wouldn't this qualify as a short barreled shotgun and therefore be illegal in the US?


They already have several .410 pistols on the market. I think it is legal as long as it starts out as a pistol. You just can't cut a regular shotgun down.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

it looks like something from an old Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Wouldn't this qualify as a short barreled shotgun and therefore be illegal in the US?



i think you will find rifling in the barrel , and that makes it a pistol and not a AOW

it is my understanding a smooth bore pistol has to be registered as an AOW only a 5 dollar tax stamp but probably a wait for paperwork and new manufacture AOW have to start as pistol /AOW manufacturer

I am not sure how Thompson center makes their 410 barrel but the 410 judge uses rifling . 

personally i think the Taurus is a gimmick gun , but i suppose it makes snake shot easier , and that could be it's best use


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i think you will find rifling in the barrel , and that makes it a pistol and not a AOW
> 
> it is my understanding a smooth bore pistol has to be registered as an AOW only a 5 dollar tax stamp but probably a wait for paperwork and new manufacture AOW have to start as pistol /AOW manufacturer
> 
> ...


The contender barrels had some rifling as well.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

It may be a piece of crap.

But I don't think you would want to pi$$ off the person holding it........

. . .Intimidation Factor


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> The contender barrels had some rifling as well.


thanks , i thought it might but i don't have one. 

silly laws poorly written by politicians without a clue 

so you can have a hand gun that uses shot shells with say a 1 in 72 twist with very light rifling and a 12 inch barrel but a smooth bore is a big no no


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

ooooohhhh... I like shooting hand cannons... I bet that thing is a whole lotta fun... 

Never looked for 28ga shells before though.. I'm sure not the easiest to find in your local walmart?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It would be a blast for hunting timberdoodles.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> ooooohhhh... I like shooting hand cannons... I bet that thing is a whole lotta fun...
> 
> Never looked for 28ga shells before though.. I'm sure not the easiest to find in your local walmart?


The local cabelas has shot shells & a couple of competition grade shotties. Not sure about buck or slug.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> It may be a piece of crap.
> 
> But I don't think you would want to pi$$ off the person holding it........
> 
> . . .Intimidation Factor


I dunno about that. The fact that my potential adversary is ignorant and untrained enough to carry such a pile of goofiness would suggest to me that he is an idiot.

....thus making him less intimidating.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know.. I think I might just leave something that goofy laying around to deal with the unwanteds that stop in to visit.. It sure would leave a big hole, and it's a little package compared to a shotgun.... I'm not too bad a shot with a normal handgun, and practice often...


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

swamp man said:


> I dunno about that. The fact that my *potential adversary is ignorant and untrained enough to carry such a pile of goofiness would suggest to me that he is an idiot.*
> 
> ....thus making him less intimidating.


Making an assumption like this could very easily get you killed. If your adversary were, in fact, trained and proficient in the use of said gun, your assumption would be fatal. *Unless you know for a fact* that the person wielding such a weapon doesn't know how to use it, you best assume that they do. 

.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I couldn't see someone that isn't familiar with guns even wanting to pick it up, much less want to try and shoot it... Most people who don't like guns or aren't good with them would be afraid this would break their wrists..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to fire off a few rounds just to see how it feels.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've shot a 12ga one handed quite a bit, that was sawed down to barely legal and had a pistol grip on it... It was a hand full for sure... It would also end up laying your trigger finger open from hitting on the trigger guard in front of the trigger.

I'd imagine this would be somewhat similar..


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

I had rather have this pistol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKtGtMhC-w


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've seen that 2011 before and would love to have one if they ever do really figure out a way to sell them in the US..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw one of those, in a little bitty hole in the wall shop somewhere between Columbus and Dayton. Can't remember which shop and it was back in Jan/Feb sometime.

gunbroker.com has 2 up for auction right now:
http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=arsenal+firearms


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My understanding on the 2011 is at the moment it isn't legal in the US because it fires two shots with a single trigger pull.. In the US, only one slug one pull is legal.

Well.. let me rephrase that.. not without a lot of paperwork and a tax stamp. I'm sure it is a Class 3 gun... only for the rich...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never heard that. I would say it's for sale so it must be legal but I see brass knuckles and switchblades for sale all the time and I know those aren't legal.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Searching around.. since none are actually for sale yet, I can't find anywhere that states if it is or is not a Class III... but I can't see how it isn't...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found this, not the actual ATF approval but quotes the press release:
http://www.jkowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86735
http://www.guns.com/2012/11/27/arsenal-to-import-af2011-a1-january-1-2013-launch-shot-show/
http://www.ammoland.com/2012/11/ars...l-to-import-2nd-century-double-barrel-pistol/

One place said it was the separate hammers and triggers that made the difference.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. since we're talking ridiculous guns.. 

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/05/09/youll-definitely-want-to-see-this-triple-barrel-revolver/


----------



## lamina1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

the 28g tauras was just a concept piece, I think it was at SHOT 2 yrs ago maybe. It is not legal, thus never went in to production. With the 410s they also shoot 45 colt. That is how they can be legal, they must shoot a standard pistol caliber and be rifled barrel.


----------

